# Este INVIERNO será uno de los MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS EN LOS ULTIMOS 10 mil AÑOS



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante finales este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.

PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*


Dicho queda.


----------



## zirick (30 Ago 2022)

Preparando un discurso para seguir con la mentira del calentamiento global


----------



## Sibarita (30 Ago 2022)

Es que esos ciclos son conocidos, es decir que lo hacen a propósito cuando más jode. 

Que se enfría el clima? Crisis energética. Son psicópatas pero no gilipollas. 

Al final el cambio climático era verdad pero justo al revés.


----------



## BlackFriar (30 Ago 2022)

Dices que eres medico... pues tu a la medicina. 
Deja el tiempo a los meteorologos.

Mi calendario Zaragozano no dice lo mismo que tu...

P.D. Aun asi, espero que tengas razón... y que media europa se congele. Muchas reuniones y muchas historias, pero todos los europeos sabemos de sobra como solucionar el tema con dos simples palabras... NORDSTREAM 2


----------



## trellat (30 Ago 2022)

"Aparece un mamut en la estacion de esqui ...."

ya vereis


----------



## uno_de_tantos (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO Y PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> 
> Dicho queda.



Si lo predice Bill Gates ya es la prueba definitiva.


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Ago 2022)

En 1714 se inventó el termometro.

Las temperaturas de hace 1.000 años se desconocen.


----------



## poppom (30 Ago 2022)

El CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO es una fe inquebrantable donde cabe que haga frío, calor, llueva, nieve o haga sol.
Pase lo que pase todos los eventos climáticos que se van sucediendo no habían ocurrido en los últimos 100, 2000 o 5000 años y el único culpable es el remero occidental.
En esta religión el CO2 es su demonio principal y los ecologretos adoradores de Satán tienen a las renobobas como el elemento que salvará sus almas


----------



## un mundo feliz (30 Ago 2022)

Y la fuente mis cojones morenos


----------



## torre01 (30 Ago 2022)

Valentina Zharkova



Quién quiera ahorrarse los fundamentos científicos e ir a las conclusiones del estudio que vaya directamente al minuto 32:09


----------



## Lanzalosdados (30 Ago 2022)

Encima de médico eres tonto. Suerte a tus pacientes.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Y la fuente mis cojones morenos











Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Encima de médico eres tonto. Suerte a tus pacientes.



Suerte a ti en la vida puto retrasado.


----------



## Max Kraven (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO Y PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> 
> Dicho queda.



La tele lo hará ver así. No estoy en desacuerdo con lo que dices, ojo.

En serio foreros, ¿Hacemos un registro particular de temperaturas en casa pal invierno a ver que sale?.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (30 Ago 2022)

Que no aciertas ni una paquete, no aciertas ni con los temas médicos (NI UNO) te vas a meter en cambios climáticos. PAQUETE.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO Y PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> 
> Dicho queda.



Estamos asistiendo a una glaciación del nvcleo?

Ahora fuera de coña. Es posible que le den al HAARP a tope y tengamos 10 filomenas. Con cortes de luz y racionamiento se pueden venir tiempos muy divertidos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Max Kraven dijo:


> La tele lo hará ver así. No estoy en desacuerdo con lo que dices, ojo.
> 
> En serio foreros, ¿Hacemos un registro particular de temperaturas en casa pal invierno a ver que sale?.



Este Agosto ha sido ANORMALMENTE FRIO y que recuerde TODOS LOS PUTOS AÑOS EN MADRID HEMOS ALCANZADO y SUPERADO LOS 40º llegando a los 42º durante varios dias seguidos.

Este año no ha habido ningún dia en Agosto que alcanzasemos ni por asomo esa temperatura, ni siquiera los 38º.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Que no aciertas ni una paquete, no aciertas ni con los temas médicos (NI UNO) te vas a meter en cambios climáticos. PAQUETE.








La PROTEINA S del virus es una TOXINA, una BIOARMA con EFECTOS CARDIOVASCULARES (entre otros) A LARGO PLAZO.


El diseño de la Proteína S en forma de DEMOGORGON ya es en si una paradoja que respondería a un origen artificial con una certeza del 85%, como bien advirtió un artículo de la Universidad de Pittsburgh al principio de la pandemia y que fue inmediatamente borrado de Google a los pocos días. La...




www.burbuja.info





No me llegas ni a la suela de los zapatos, inmenso montón de mierda.

Vas al ignore de cabeza, HIJODELAGRANPUTA.


----------



## Max Kraven (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Este Agosto ha sido ANORMALMENTE FRIO y que recuerde TODOS LOS PUTOS AÑOS EN MADRID HEMOS ALCANZADO y SUPERADO LOS 40º llegando a los 42º durante varios dias seguidos.
> 
> Este año no ha habido ningún dia en Agosto que alcanzasemos ni por asomo esa temperatura, ni siquiera los 38º.



Es verdad: Sevilla, Agosto fresquito, lo chungo vino en julio, una semana.


----------



## .AzaleA. (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO Y PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> 
> Dicho queda.




Pues a ver si es verdaC, Doc, porque hoy ME ACABO DE ENTERAR QUE, POR LEY, los establecimientos NO pueden dar el aire acondicionado para sus trabajadores.

Ya decía yo que notaba calorazo las 3 veces que he ido a un centro comercial este verano (precisamente para estar fresquita).
Me lo ha comentado esta mañana un dependiente mientras me gestionaba una cosa. Que les tenían jodidos.

He flipado porque realmente hacía calor dentro de la tienda. O sea, llevamos 40º casi dos meses seguidos y tienen PROHIBIDO dar aire frío en sitios que no sean el Corte Inglés y poco más. ¿?¿?¿? 

***Y de poco calor nada. Hemos llegado hasta 47º en Madrid desde el 1 de Junio. ¿?¿? Nunca ha habido temperaturas tan extremas a principios de verano, y ahora también desde el viernes pasado. UN ASCO.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Suerte a ti en la vida puto retrasado.



No compro, la erupcion del tonga retrasara todo. Yo apuesto a bajada gorda de temp para el 2030, coincidiendo con el minimo solar


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Que no hayamos superado ni un puto dia los 40 grados en pleno Agosto en Madrid, la formación de hielo record de Groenlandia y la variación de la resonancia de Schumann hace que salten todas las alarmas si consideramos este artículo :









Predicen una nueva Edad de Hielo para el año 2030


El proceso sería similar al que congeló buena parte del mundo durante el siglo XVII y principios del XVIII



www.abc.es





_Utilizando su nuevo método de análisis, los científicos describieron la evolución de estas dos ondas y calcularon la *curva de variación *de las manchas solares (principal indicador de la actividad solar). Lo primero que hicieron fue predecir la actividad magnética del sol en el ciclo 24 (en el que estamos actualmente, desde 2008), y sus datos coincidieron en un 97% con las observaciones directas._​​_Animados por este éxito, los autores de la investigación decidieron extender la predicción a los dos ciclos siguientes (el 25 y el 26) y descubrieron que el par principal de ondas provocará en ese periodo un número de manchas muy escaso. Lo que llevará a una fuerte *disminución de la actividad solar *hacia 2030 ó 2040, comparable a las condiciones que existieron durante el Mínimo de Maunder en el siglo XVII._​​_Esta reducción de la actividad implica una disminución de la radiación solar de 3W por metro cuadrado, más del doble de lo habitual, lo que llevará a un *recrudecimiento invernal extremo *y a *veranos muy fríos *. «Muchos estudios han mostrado que el Mínimo de Maunder coincidió con la fase más fría del enfriamiento global (en el siglo XVII), hasta el punto de que se la conoce como 'Pequeña Edad de Hielo' –afirma *Helen Popova *, física de la Universidad Estatal Lomonosov de Moscú–. Durante ese periodo se sufrieron inviernos muy fríos en Europa y Norte América. Durante el Mínimo de Maunder el agua de ríos como el Támesis o el Danubio se congeló, el Moscova se cubría de hielo cada seis meses, la nieve cubría las llanuras todo el año y Groenlandia estaba cubierta de glaciares». Helen Popova es la investigadora que desarrolló el *modelo matemático *que ha permitido predecir la evolución de la actividad magnética del Sol._​​
@Perro Viejo


----------



## jotace (30 Ago 2022)

¡Ojalá!!


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Ago 2022)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Encima de médico eres tonto. Suerte a tus pacientes.



A mí también me trató un tumor de vesícula bilial, tenemos grupo de afectados.


----------



## Annunakis (30 Ago 2022)

Qué no han subido de 40 grados en ningún momento????? JAJAJAJAJAJAJA. 
PERO QUÉ DICES HIJODEPUTA SARNOSO????


----------



## trellat (30 Ago 2022)

Max Kraven dijo:


> La tele lo hará ver así. No estoy en desacuerdo con lo que dices, ojo.



Yo no lo tengo claro. Tened en cuenta que nos van a racionar la energía ...
No es plan estar helandonos de frio y estar diciendo que hace mas frio que nunca


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Qué no han subido de 40 grados en ningún momento????? JAJAJAJAJAJAJA.
> PERO QUÉ DICES HIJODEPUTA SARNOSO????



En Madrid en ningun momento, PUTO SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Pues a ver si es verdaC, Doc, porque hoy ME ACABO DE ENTERAR QUE, POR LEY, los establecimientos NO pueden dar el aire acondicionado para sus trabajadores.
> 
> Ya decía yo que notaba calorazo las 3 veces que he ido a un centro comercial este verano (precisamente para estar fresquita).
> Me lo ha comentado esta mañana un dependiente mientras me gestionaba una cosa. Que les tenían jodidos.
> ...



En ningún momento. El calor que ha hecho en Julio es el normal de cualquier año.

Este año no he tenido que poner ningún día el aire a 19º en Agosto si no a 24º y he tenido que quitarlo muchas veces porque hacia FRIO.


----------



## Annunakis (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En Madrid en ningun momento, PUTO SUBNORMAL.



Entiendo que has estado en coma pues.


----------



## Adelaido (30 Ago 2022)

Yo ya lo digo.
Desde finales de diciembre hasta mediados de febrero no vamos a superar los 5 grados en casi todo el territorio nacional.
Y este otoño quizá tenemos algún 1957/1982/2019 que otro, y a finales de noviembre ya todos los días la mínima bajo cero


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Entiendo que has estado en coma pues.



Envia un registro de temperatura donde en Madrid se hayan superado los 40º en Agosto de 2022
















__





elmundo.es - Las temperaturas de agosto baten las máximas y las mínimas registradas en todo el siglo XX






www.elmundo.es




_Antes del 4 de agosto se habían igualado otras marcas históricas, como las de *Badajoz y Madrid*, que el día 1 de agosto registraron 44,4 y 40,6 grados, respectivamente, temperaturas que sólo se habían alcanzado en el mes de julio de 1995, cuando se produjo la última ola de calor en España, más intensa pero mucho más corta en el tiempo._​
Esto, SI ERA CALOR :








La fuerte ola de calor empieza a remitir, según el Instituto Nacional de Meteorología


Nueve muertos en Sevilla se suman a las 24 víctimas del resto de España




elpais.com




Madrid - 24 jul _1995_ - 18:00 EDT. La fuerte ola de calor que ha provocado algunas de las máximas _temperaturas_ del siglo (*46,6 grados* el pasado domingo)​

taluec


----------



## Newol (30 Ago 2022)

Yo incluso iría más lejos y digo que el más frio de los ultimos 10 millones de años


----------



## Adelaido (30 Ago 2022)

https://www.accuweather.com/es/es/valencia/310683/november-weather/310683?year=2022




https://www.accuweather.com/es/es/madrid/308526/november-weather/308526?year=2022


----------



## Adelaido (30 Ago 2022)

ES CIERTO @Billy Fockabocas , NI UN PUTO DÍA CON MÁS D 40 GRADOS.


----------



## Annunakis (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Envia un registro de temperatura donde en Madrid se hayan superado los 40º en Agosto de 2022



Pues mira colega, estoy de vacaciones y con el móvil y no me voy a poner a buscar en la web de la Aemet, pero ahí seguro que lo encuentras.
Han hecho más de 40 grados por el día y más de 25 grados por la noche, que no se podía ni dormir sin el aire acondicionado.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En ningún momento. El calor que ha hecho en Julio es el normal de cualquier año.
> 
> Este año no he tenido que poner ningún día el aire a 19º en Agosto si no a 24º y he tenido que quitarlo muchas veces porque hacia FRIO.



En mi zona es lo habitual, julio caluroso agosto mas "fresco". Los masmierds hechan pestes del "calentamiento", cuando llegue la nueva era glaciar nos vamos a cagar. La peste de justiniano y la hambruna siempre se han producido en minimos como el de maunder.
Nos vamos a cagar cuando llegue


----------



## Dr. Mabite Levrette (30 Ago 2022)

No sé que tiempo habreis tenido en España, pero en el Norte de Francia calor y sequia como no han visto desde hace 40 años.

Enfriamiento hueval.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Dr. Mabite Levrette dijo:


> No sé que tiempo habreis tenido en España, pero en el Norte de Francia calor y sequia como no han visto desde hace 40 años.
> 
> Enfriamiento hueval.



Ha estado usted en Francia? yo no y me importa tres cojones lo que alli suceda y las mentiras que de alli cuenten.

El calor de Francia es tan real como la "hola de la caló" que hemos tenido en Agosto, que ningún dia hemos pasado de 40º.

Enfriamiento hueval no, GLACIACION INCOMING y MORIRA el 70% de la HUMANIDAD.


----------



## Kbkubito (30 Ago 2022)

Gas si que hay, el problema es otro.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Pues mira colega,* estoy de vacaciones y con el móvil y no me voy a poner a buscar en la web de la Aemet,* pero ahí seguro que lo encuentras.
> Han hecho más de 40 grados por el día y más de 25 grados por la noche, que no se podía ni dormir sin el aire acondicionado.



tu lo que eres es basura forocochera y punto.


----------



## Adelaido (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ha estado usted en Francia? yo no y me importa tres cojones lo que alli suceda y las mentiras que de alli cuenten.
> 
> El calor de Francia es tan real como la "hola de la caló" que hemos tenido en Agosto, que ningún dia hemos pasado de 40º.
> 
> Enfriamiento hueval no, GLACIACION INCOMING y MORIRA el 70% de la HUMANIDAD.



Tampoco exageres, sólo llegaremos a -25 en Madrid y a -50 en Moscú, y seguro q es una puntualidad, al igual q la sequía d este verano.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> https://www.accuweather.com/es/es/valencia/310683/november-weather/310683?year=2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20º grados el dia de todos los santos en Madric?

No se lo creen ni borrachos.

El que ha escrito ese forecast debe ser un borracho o un drogadicto, hago capturas para posterior reflote y escarnio.


----------



## Adelaido (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> 20º grados el dia de todos los santos en Madric?
> 
> No se lo creen ni borrachos.
> 
> El que ha escrito ese forecast debe ser un borracho o un drogadicto, hago capturas.



Aquí en Valencia ya tuvimos un octubre ruso en 2019 con temperaturas de 15-5, tuvo q intervenir el jarp para q esto no se viniese bajo cero en los meses siguientes.
Y lo mismo para los abriles de un tiempo a esta parte, siempre son moscovitas, las mismas temperaturas, y lluvias interminables (de hecho a principios de mayo tuvimos danita e inundación).


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Yo vivo en Francia y lo que ha dicho el forero es verdad. Este año ha sido el más caluroso con diferencia de los 11 años que llevo viviendo aquí. También te digo que están advirtiendo de que va a ser un invierno frío y duro de narices.



En Madrid hay Hombres de dos cojones que aguantan a pelo mas de 40º varios dias en Agosto, este año ha sido un regalo.

En Francia solo hay gabachos maricones y asalmonados que se quejan con 38º.


----------



## randomizer (30 Ago 2022)

FILOMENA, CALIENTA ENFRÍA QUE SALES....


----------



## Dr. Mabite Levrette (30 Ago 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Yo vivo en Francia y lo que ha dicho el forero es verdad. Este año ha sido el más caluroso con diferencia de los 11 años que llevo viviendo aquí. También te digo que están advirtiendo de que va a ser un invierno frío y duro de narices.




Parece que es hilo troll.

Si en Normandia y Bretaña estan vendiendo vacas por falta de cultivo para alimentarlas es que algo inhabitual esta ocurriendo desde luego.

Ojala que haya un invierno frio, en que fuente has visto eso?


----------



## Lanzalosdados (30 Ago 2022)

Decidle al Doc que me chupe la polla, ya que me ha bloqueado como la maricona que es por no aceptar que es un paquete.


----------



## astroman (30 Ago 2022)

no es la primera vez que no se alcanzan los 40 grados en madrid,en el mes de agosto


----------



## DonManuel (30 Ago 2022)

HIELO PURIFICADOR


----------



## Adelaido (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En Madrid hay Hombres que aguantan a pelo mas de 40º varios dias en Agosto, este año ha sido un regalo.
> 
> En Francia solo hay gabachos maricones que se quejan con 38º.



El 45% de Francia no está de acuerdo cntigo


----------



## M4rk (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



Purga. Deus vult.


----------



## Adelaido (30 Ago 2022)

En la Segunda Guerra Mundial hacía MUCHO FRÍO, @Billy Fockabocas. Por ejemplo en Berlín llegaron a -20 y en Moscú a -45. En Valencia no nieva de puto milagro (sí q nevó en el 46 y el 60). Quizá estamos en la tercera guerra y aún no nos hemos dado ni cuenta, y por eso haga este frío


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (30 Ago 2022)

Tomad nota..

*Pronóstico por estaciones y meses para las cabañuelas 2022/23 MURCIA*
El mes de *septiembre *empezará lluvioso e irá cada semana a más. *A partir del día 9 se podría formar alguna **DANA* en el Este del país afectando a la Región y dando paso a sucesivas gotas frías a lo largo del otoño.

*Octubre *empezará con *viento *a partir de sus primeros 3 o 4 días. En su segunda semana traerá tormentas que serían localmente fuertes dando paso a tiempo desapacible y bajada de las temperaturas de forma considerable para continuar con lluvias de temporal y generosas.

Las temperaturas del inicio del mes de *noviembre *no serán muy bajas. Pasando los primeros días se formarán algunas *tormentas puntuales y locales con granizo* y podrían estar acompañadas de algún tornado por la zona de la costa. A partir de mediados de mes se producirá un aumento de las lluvias que serán generosas tanto en cantidad como prolongación en el tiempo.

*Diciembre *entrará con frío y nieve por encima de los 900 metros. A mediados de mes se producirán lluvias con tormentas y finalizará con temperaturas muy bajas y heladas con escarchas muy rigurosas.

A mediados de *enero *se prevé que vuelvan a prodigarse las nevadas en el Noroeste y Altiplano llegando a cotas muy bajas.

En *febrero *se espera viento muy fuerte del Norte y frío severo. Algunas lloviznas de poca importancia en sus primeros días, pasando a ser más generosas en la segunda quincena, que podría acarrear algunos copos de nieve en zonas no muy altas.

La *primavera *será muy similar a la del pasado ejercicio con ‘de todo un poco’. ‘Para mí las aguas de* abril y mayo *y para ti las del resto del año’.

Se espera una *primavera *en la que se darán menos lluvias, pero sí se recogerá *más cantidad de agua*. Resta esperar los datos que ofrezca el veranillo de San Miguel y San Martín para datos más concretos.


----------



## Pichorrica (30 Ago 2022)

Yo he de decir que en Almería hemos tenido un calor más continuado que de normal(hemos tenido como mes y medio sólo de levante y ahora tras sólo semana y media de poniente hemos vuelto de nuevo a levante) pero también hay que decir que hemos tenido el abril-mayo más lluvioso que se recuerda.

Así que toca invierno frío


----------



## Adelaido (30 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> Tomad nota..
> 
> *Pronóstico por estaciones y meses para las cabañuelas 2022/23 MURCIA*
> El mes de *septiembre *empezará lluvioso e irá cada semana a más. *A partir del día 9 se podría formar alguna **DANA* en el Este del país afectando a la Región y dando paso a sucesivas gotas frías a lo largo del otoño.
> ...



Heso goele a niebe cota 0. Lo dicho, -2 -10 en Valencia y -7 -25 en Madrid


----------



## .AzaleA. (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En ningún momento. El calor que ha hecho en Julio es el normal de cualquier año.
> 
> Este año no he tenido que poner ningún día el aire a 19º en Agosto si no a 24º y he tenido que quitarlo muchas veces porque hacia FRIO.




Que noooo. Otra cosa es que tú vivas en la sierra y sólo salgas del coche-casa-trabajo, pero este verano ha sido un p*to infierno (y lo sigue siendo). Deja de trollear.






Adelaido dijo:


> Yo ya lo digo.
> Desde finales *de diciembre hasta mediados de febrero no vamos a superar los 5 grados en casi todo el territorio nacional.*
> Y este otoño quizá tenemos algún 1957/1982/2019 que otro, y a finales de noviembre ya todos los días la mínima bajo cero




O-JA-LÁ- ¡¡Dios!!


----------



## fachacine (30 Ago 2022)

Si hace calor es por el cambio climático, si hace frío es por el cambio climático. Para los de la iglesia de la calentología es siempre un win-win


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (30 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Heso goele a niebe cota 0. Lo dicho, -2 -10 en Valencia y -7 -25 en Madrid



Nieve cota 0 en 2017 ...no hace tanto como en Valencia...





Cartagena


----------



## pagesitawa (30 Ago 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Preparando un discurso para seguir con la mentira del calentamiento global



Y porque no aportas algún dato creíble en vez de ser tan catastofista?
A mi personalmente me es más creíble y posible un calentamiento global y por el solo hecho de creer en la ciencia y poco más.
Anda que?


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Ago 2022)

Este verano ha sido mas caliente de lo normal desde los primeros 90, se nota desde el pasado. Estamos ya a septiembre y no refresca.

Ahora, si bien es por encima, es un maldito año de anomalia. Como ya digo, desde los 90. Me acuerdo el 95 visitando las Cuevas de el Aguila en Gredos... hostia... dolia estar fuera. El progretariado no tiene tanta memoria, si es que tienen si quiera el Bachillerato, pero joder... ni calentamiento ni pollas. Claro, que vendian muy bien que si las costas de Valencia no iban a existir para 2020. Ya ves.

El efecto antropogenico seguramente exista, pero tambien el ansia de poder y de extraccion humana.


----------



## Funci-vago (30 Ago 2022)

El frío es porque te duermes en el coche con el aire puesto


----------



## kabeljau (30 Ago 2022)

Pues yo creo que de este invierno no pasa, y la Greta irá al Ganges a lavarse el xoxo.


----------



## Busher (30 Ago 2022)

En español se dice "JAARL".


----------



## jkaza (30 Ago 2022)

El 2020 fue bastante frío debido a que todo estaba parado, o solo fue donde yo vivo?


----------



## Pocholovsky (30 Ago 2022)

Cojonudo, espero que se cumpla la prediccion. Siempre cambio de año en nochevieja en calzoncillos o bermudas y camiseta de manga corta, a ver si este año al fin puedo ponerme como todo el mundo pantalones largos y camisa de manga larga.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> En 1714 se inventó el termometro.
> 
> Las temperaturas de hace 1.000 años se desconocen.



Creo q lo invento galileo


----------



## Gorrino (30 Ago 2022)

NI POR EL FORRO, TODO LO CONTRARIO.


----------



## astroman (30 Ago 2022)

acabo de mirar los datos historicos desde el año 85 de temperaturas en madrid,por el observatorio de cuatro vientos,mirando mas atras aun son mas frescas
agosto 1987 40 grados 1 dia
agosto 1993 40 grados 1 dia
agosto 1995 35 grados max fue fresquito y lo recuerdo tormentoso
agosto 2003 40 grados a partir de esta decada empiezan las "olitas" de calor un dia
agosto 2012 40 grados un dia
agosto 2018 dia 2, 40 grados dia 3, 41 grados
agosto 2021 del 13 al 15 42 grados
40 grados en madrid no es lo normal


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



Seguro. Hace tiempo que ya algunos decían que a medio largo ibamos a un enfriamiento más que a un calentamiento. Sin ir más lejos, en Abril hubo una ola de frío del copón.








El invierno vuelve en abril: una masa de aire ártico trae frío, heladas y nieve


A partir del jueves por la tarde, las temperaturas serán “inusualmente bajas” para la época y se producirán nevadas “poco habituales” para abril en puntos del extremo norte peninsular




elpais.com




Pero como desde la psyop plandémica la gente no se acuerda ni de lo que le habían dicho hace 15 días...








Científicos británicos predicen una "pequeña Era de Hielo"


Aseguran que el Sol volverá a sus temperaturas bajas en 2021 algo que podría afectar a la temperatura global de la Tierra




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## jkaza (30 Ago 2022)

astroman dijo:


> acabo de mirar los datos historicos desde el año 85 de temperaturas en madrid,por el observatorio de cuatro vientos,mirando mas atras aun son mas frescas
> agosto 1987 40 grados 1 dia
> agosto 1993 40 grados 1 dia
> agosto 1995 35 grados max fue fresquito y lo recuerdo tormentoso
> ...



A ver si os aclaráis, la ola va a ser de frío o de calor?


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Ago 2022)

Haarp ha hablado y esta es su sentencia
Amén de los típicos cambios de nuestra roca llamada Tierra


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

astroman dijo:


> acabo de mirar los datos historicos desde el año 85 de temperaturas en madrid,por el observatorio de cuatro vientos,mirando mas atras aun son mas frescas
> agosto 1987 40 grados 1 dia
> agosto 1993 40 grados 1 dia
> agosto 1995 35 grados max fue fresquito y lo recuerdo tormentoso
> ...



agosto 2022 ningún día con 40º o mas


----------



## astroman (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> agosto 2022 ningún día con 40º o mas



ya hemos tenido bastante en julio,ha sido como un julio de cordoba


----------



## astroman (30 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> A ver si os aclaráis, la ola va a ser de frío o de calor?



ni idea y mas cuando ya se puede modificar el clima


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

@FuturoEuropeo @inone @kokod @eL PERRO


----------



## vinavil (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

vinavil dijo:


>



@CAÑADA ROYALE


----------



## maxkuiper (30 Ago 2022)

Matar people es su mision


----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2022)

Lo que ha sucedido es que se ha adelantado el verano (altas temperaturas en mayo), pero aún así en agosto ha hecho demasiado calor. Yo esperaba que aflojara antes.


----------



## latumbadehuma (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Este Agosto ha sido ANORMALMENTE FRIO y que recuerde TODOS LOS PUTOS AÑOS EN MADRID HEMOS ALCANZADO y SUPERADO LOS 40º llegando a los 42º durante varios dias seguidos.
> 
> Este año no ha habido ningún dia en Agosto que alcanzasemos ni por asomo esa temperatura, ni siquiera los 38º.



claramente...







No recuerdo yo un año con tantas anomalias positivas y tan largas en el tiempo


----------



## latumbadehuma (30 Ago 2022)

igualito que el verano del 2021


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> agosto 2022 ningún día con 40º o mas



Pero junio y julio sí.

¿No será que simplemebte se esta desfasando el cliclo climatico y el astronómico?

La precesión de los equinocios y tal.


----------



## daesrd (30 Ago 2022)

Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con ningún plan de la élite ni nada, que sois unos mal pensaos..


----------



## Ufo (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



Mimino solar hasta 2025.... Sequía y mucho frío, lo llevo escuchando desde 2012


----------



## djvan (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



fuente tus cojones no? Licenciado en la vida e ingeniero de la información


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Pero junio y julio sí.
> 
> ¿No será que simplemebte se esta desfasando el cliclo climatico y el astronómico?
> 
> La precesión de los equinocios y tal.



En Junio NO, en Julio SOLO UN PUTO DIA y a mediados.

*El año pasado en Madrid en Agosto hubo 4 dias con 41º concretamente del 12 al 16, este año NI UN SOLO PUTO DIA. *Es mas, este año del 12 al 16 no se ha pasado de 30º de maxima.













*¿DONDE COJONES ESTA LA OLEADA DE CALOR Y EL CAMBIO CLIMATICO POR QUE YO NO LO VEO POR NINGUN PUTO LADO?*


----------



## mike69 (30 Ago 2022)

Si los que mandan nos han vendido el calentamiento webal, y si realmente nos quieren muertos.

Pues yo apuesto a que viene enfriamiento global.

Hambre y muerte a cascoporro.

Y la fuente son mis cojones morenos.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## El buho pensante (30 Ago 2022)

Tome Doc @Billy Fockabocas



OOPC | State of the ocean climate | Surface indices | Pacific | Nino 3.4









La superficie del oceano pacifico lleva mas frio que la media 1982-2005 ya 3 años, una de las niñas mas largas conocidas. Es importante porque ese oceano es el mayor tapon calorifero de toda la superficie terrestre

No calor en el oceano tropical = No vaporización = Sequía


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Ago 2022)

*Vais a pasar más frio que los perros chiquininos*​


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (30 Ago 2022)

Qué cansinos son cuando les da por algo...


----------



## Annunakis (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> tu lo que eres es basura forocochera y punto.



No frecuento ese nido de subnormales, aunque sí frecuente éste otro.
Os juntáis lo mejor de cada casa en ambos.


----------



## Decipher (30 Ago 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1173959


----------



## Decipher (30 Ago 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1173960


----------



## OSPF (30 Ago 2022)

El op no debe de haber salido de la cueva en todo Agosto , ha sido un puto mes con calentamiento hueval en toda la península , no me jodas


----------



## Decipher (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## burbucoches (30 Ago 2022)

Cumplase


----------



## malibux (30 Ago 2022)

BlackFriar dijo:


> Dices que eres medico... pues tu a la medicina.
> Deja el tiempo a los meteorologos.
> 
> Mi calendario Zaragozano no dice lo mismo que tu...
> ...



Mucha humedad he notado este verano en Zaragoza, ¿puede ser? Aunque no haya llovido nada.


----------



## Können (30 Ago 2022)

La realidad es que las costas españolas están batiendo récords de temperaturas de agua, y las temperaturas de este verano en España están siendo generalmente más altas que las de los últimos años.

El mediterráneo este verano estaba a casi 30 grados, el cantábrico en numerosas zonas a 25 y en Galicia en las costas de la vertiente portuguesa a 22 grados.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Ago 2022)

Dios te oiga.

Tengo disponibles 4 habitaciones para alquiler si es necesario, sólo mujeras europedas birgenes, obviamente blancas.

Obviamente el alquiler ha subido de precio, la demanda se acaba de disparar, sois testigos...


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



Dios te escuche, camarada coprofago @Billy Fockabocas.
Siempre he soñado con salir huyendo a algún país donde no exista la calor (la isla de Hokkaido en Japón me parece una viable opción), pero parece que ni me tendré que mover.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Können dijo:


> La realidad es que las costas españolas están batiendo récords de temperaturas de agua, y las temperaturas de este verano en España están siendo generalmente más altas que las de los últimos años.
> 
> El mediterráneo este verano estaba a casi 30 grados, el cantábrico en numerosas zonas a 25 y en Galicia en las costas de la vertiente portuguesa a 22 grados.



Y lo de menos de 30º grados en Madric a mitad de Agosto? y el hielo de Groenlandia?



taluec


----------



## OSPF (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Y lo de menos de 30º grados en Madric a mitad de Agosto? y el hielo de Groenlandia?
> 
> 
> 
> taluec



Pero que 30 grados en Madrid , si eso han sido 2 putos días contados ...me he comido todo el mes , durmiendo con la ventana abierta por el caloraco y despertándome cada 2 horas gracias a las putas scooters (váteres con ruedas) de mierda que lo único que hacen es ruido


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

OSPF dijo:


> Pero que 30 grados en Madrid , si eso han sido 2 putos días contados ...me he comido todo el mes , durmiendo con la ventana abierta por el caloraco y despertándome cada 2 horas gracias a las putas scooters (váteres con ruedas) de mierda que lo único que hacen es ruido



como todos los putos agostos entonces no te jode


----------



## Karlb (30 Ago 2022)

Un plumas en el decatlón ahora estarán baratos no?


----------



## amigos895 (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *¿DONDE COJONES ESTA LA OLEADA DE CALOR Y EL CAMBIO CLIMATICO POR QUE YO NO LO VEO POR NINGUN PUTO LADO?*









Pero si lo dice la tele.


----------



## OSPF (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> como todos los putos agostos entonces no te jode



Y una polla , este agosto me ha sudado mas el ojete que los anteriores


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



¿Es que normalmente en agosto se superan los 40º?


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Ago 2022)

de todas formas el inicio de una glaciación durará varios siglos como mínimo, hasta que se estabilice y se reduzca la franja habitable de verdad , digo yo.

Eso de alarmas e urgencia, no sé yo.


----------



## Können (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Y lo de menos de 30º grados en Madric a mitad de Agosto? y el hielo de Groenlandia?
> 
> 
> 
> taluec



Yo creo que se añade a lo comentado. Lo del hielo es sorprendente.

También le digo que en el norte la temporada estival nunca había tenido tan pocas lluvias en verano.


----------



## weyler (30 Ago 2022)

¿te estas quedando conmigo? en que puta cueva vives?​​¿que no superaron los 40ª? donde vivo (provincia valencia) llegamos a 45º, dias de mas de 40 varios, hoy mismo hizo un calor tremendo, de hecho hace años que no recordaba un verano tan caluroso​


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

weyler dijo:


> ¿te estas quedando conmigo? en que puta cueva vives?​​¿que no superaron los 40ª? donde vivo (provincia valencia) llegamos a 45º, dias de mas de 40 varios, hoy mismo hizo un calor tremendo, de hecho hace años que no recordaba un verano tan caluroso​



enseñame los putos charts donde figuren esas temps

30º a pelo en Madric aqui y ahora


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Es que normalmente en agosto se superan los 40º?



por supuesto, en Madrid lo típico es que durante la primera mitad de agosto haya bastante días con mas de 40º.

o por que coño pensais que las vacaciones clasicas hezpañordas desde hace casi 80 años son en Agosto?


----------



## Falcatón (30 Ago 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Y la fuente mis cojones morenos



¡No, que va! Ya está estudiado y viene del aumento del deshielo en los cascos polares y la ralentización y hasta posible paralización de la corriente caliente marina del Golfo de México que es la que templa las temperaturas de Europa. Fíjate que en el norte de Estados Unidos y Canadá no pasa y hay por tanto más frío aunque estén a la misma latitud.


----------



## Decipher (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> enseñame los putos charts donde figuren esas temps
> 
> 30º a pelo en Madric aqui y ahora



Es uno de los veranos que menos calor he pasado.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Es uno de los veranos que menos calor he pasado.



Si y resulta rarísimo en un lugar como Madric que es clima continental de enciclopedia


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> por supuesto, en Madrid lo típico es que durante la primera mitad de agosto haya bastante días con mas de 40º.
> 
> o por que coño pensais que las vacaciones clasicas hezpañordas desde hace casi 80 años son en Agosto?



Pues hombre, no sé, pero el mes más caluroso es julio de siempre. Las vacaciones pueden ser en agosto por volver ya "fresco", en los dos sentidos.


----------



## Glaucón (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> enseñame los putos charts donde figuren esas temps
> 
> 30º a pelo en Madric aqui y ahora



Cada vez que escucho a un chiflado calentólogo de estos basta con mirar en la aemet la temperatura que dan para quedarse muy tranquilo.

Está haciendo el calor típico de cualquier verano pero la gente tiene el cerebro lavadísimo.

Y no, los relojes de las putas farmacias, la temperatura que de el coche o los termometros callejeros no sirven como referencia de nada.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues hombre, no sé, pero el mes más caluroso es julio de siempre. Las vacaciones pueden ser en agosto por volver ya "fresco", en los dos sentidos.



segunda quincena de Julio - primera quincena de Agosto

siempre ha sido asi


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Los "hejpertos":








Los científicos auguran que en el 2018 no habrá nieve por debajo de 2.000 metros


Los estudios de los científicos y de los expertos en cambio climático avalan la ...




www.diariodeleon.es





La Pvta Realidad:








‘Filomena’, cronología de un desastre a cámara lenta en Madrid


Los meteorólogos advirtieron de forma precisa y en sucesivas ocasiones de la nevada del siglo en la capital desde el 31 de diciembre, pero las emergencias reaccionaron tarde. En lo peor de la tormenta, el Ayuntamiento ordenó a sus autobuses seguir circulando




elpais.com




Año 2022: Ningún día de Agosto se ha alcanzado mas de 40º en Madrid, es mas no ha pasado de 37º el dia de mas calor.



*Habrá terribles nevadas y una epidemia de gripe aviar.*


----------



## weyler (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> enseñame los putos charts donde figuren esas temps
> 
> 30º a pelo en Madric aqui y ahora











Xàtiva alcanza el récord de temperatura en España con 45º


Otros municipios de la Comunitat también han superado los 40º durante este viernes | En Carcaixent y Bicorp los termómetros han marcado 41.9º




www.lasprovincias.es





aparte de que tengo termometro en casa


----------



## Kbkubito (30 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo he de decir que en Almería hemos tenido un calor más continuado que de normal(hemos tenido como mes y medio sólo de levante y ahora tras sólo semana y media de poniente hemos vuelto de nuevo a levante) pero también hay que decir que hemos tenido el abril-mayo más lluvioso que se recuerda.
> 
> Así que toca invierno frío



Confirmo. Esto parecia asturias.


----------



## The Sentry (30 Ago 2022)

Ojalá una glaciación y que os den por culo a todos los espalda mojada amantes del calor, oliendo a mierda y envueltos en moscas. A veranear a Guinea Ecuatorial hygos de bvtaaaaa!


----------



## el mensa (30 Ago 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Pues a ver si es verdaC, Doc, porque hoy ME ACABO DE ENTERAR QUE, POR LEY, los establecimientos NO pueden dar el aire acondicionado para sus trabajadores.
> 
> Ya decía yo que notaba calorazo las 3 veces que he ido a un centro comercial este verano (precisamente para estar fresquita).
> Me lo ha comentado esta mañana un dependiente mientras me gestionaba una cosa. Que les tenían jodidos.
> ...



El dueño de mi bar paco de referencia es un visionario. Cuando se podía fumar en la terraza nos echó a todos a patadas, ahora que no se puede, soy valenciano y lo han prohibido aquí, nos vuelve a dejar. 

Con el aire acondicionado ídem, ahora que le han dicho que lo suba le ha dado una enroscada para abajo que pronto tendremos una colonia de focas monje en la puerta. 

Lo bueno de todo esto es que creo que ir al revés de lo que dicen por la tele o las leyes es acertar, esto es España.

Vaya, me he perdido este hilo de calidac donde se invoca al general invierno, el mejor que han tenido nunca los rusos. AVric AVRICCC!!! @Billy Fockabocas


----------



## Pacoviejas (30 Ago 2022)

Suerte, mandriles.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Xàtiva alcanza el récord de temperatura en España con 45º
> 
> 
> Otros municipios de la Comunitat también han superado los 40º durante este viernes | En Carcaixent y Bicorp los termómetros han marcado 41.9º
> ...



Me nvtre por los gilipollas que se gastan mil euros para ir a veranear el "frejquito de la playa" y aguantar 45º con un 90-100% de humedac.

Lo siento por hvstec que es forero.

No imaginaba semejante verano en levante. Espero que el mariconazo de @eL PERRO, el hijodeputa del @LADRIC y el puto calvo de mierda de @Puttasso las hayan pasado canutas.


----------



## Shudra (30 Ago 2022)

LCC dijo hace años que estamos en glaciación.


----------



## Adelaido (30 Ago 2022)

Ahora mismo estoy en Valencia y esto parece EL PVTO BOMBARDEO DE HAMBRGO/DESDE. @Billy Fockabocas


----------



## Egam (30 Ago 2022)

Pista: minimo de Maunder y Gran minimo solar.


----------



## derepen (30 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> En 1714 se inventó el termometro.
> 
> Las temperaturas de hace 1.000 años se desconocen.



Pero hay otros indicadores, capas de tierra, troncos de árboles, 






Paleoclimatología - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Decipher (30 Ago 2022)

Yo estoy con una rebequita. No te digo más.


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Pero hay otros indicadores, capas de tierra, troncos de árboles,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿con que precisión en grados centigrados?


----------



## Xupaa (30 Ago 2022)

CUMPLASE! hasta la polla ya de la calor!! Invertimos en potasa?


----------



## zirick (30 Ago 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Y porque no aportas algún dato creíble en vez de ser tan catastofista?
> A mi personalmente me es más creíble y posible un calentamiento global y por el solo hecho de creer en la ciencia y poco más.
> Anda que?



Ya te has hecho otra cuenta, pues al ignore otra vez?


----------



## Kalanders (30 Ago 2022)

No se salgan de la fila hamegos.

Hay que seguir al son del flauter.


----------



## Sardónica (30 Ago 2022)

PRIMARK ES NUESTRO ALIADO 



Este es el pijama que venden para los borregos que se quieren implantar el microchip y así adquirir los super poderes que les han dicho en La Secta.


----------



## Itanimulli (30 Ago 2022)

Mínimo de Maunder - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Mínimo de Dalton - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## DVD1975 (30 Ago 2022)

Los españoles sobreviviremos los moros y africanos no.


----------



## wysiwyg (30 Ago 2022)

torre01 dijo:


> Valentina Zharkova
> 
> 
> 
> Quién quiera ahorrarse los fundamentos científicos e ir a las conclusiones del estudio que vaya directamente al minuto 32:09



Dice que el ciclo solar 25 va a ser debil cuando es completamente lo contrario. El ciclo 25 esta siendo extraordinariamente activo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (30 Ago 2022)

Mejor le preguntamos a Vil que seguro que acierta, el hijoputa debe tener una bola de cristal o algo.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (30 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Pero hay otros indicadores, capas de tierra, troncos de árboles,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antonio Stradivari y la Edad de Hielo


----------



## Chino Negro (30 Ago 2022)

Pinchate algo Billy bro


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (30 Ago 2022)

Comprar ropa de lana manda. Los sintéticos son más impermeables, pero la lana es indispensable para mantener el calor corporal, y no hace falta lavarla, con airear basta.


----------



## fede35 (30 Ago 2022)

Plan must go on.


----------



## guanoincoming (30 Ago 2022)

Se van a hacer famosos los cubitos de hielo tamaño natural centroeuropeo.


----------



## Erik morden (30 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> En 1714 se inventó el termometro.
> 
> Las temperaturas de hace 1.000 años se desconocen.



Un siglo antes ya había.
No de si el barómetro o el higrometro (o lago parecido) lo inventó Hooke mirando las barbas de una cabra(si va a llover se ponen los pelos erectos creo recordar)


----------



## Eigentum (30 Ago 2022)

Yo sospecho que este invierno será frio, pero sobre todo lluvioso + inundaciones, me parece que han manipulado el clima como nunca, hoy mismo daban lluvias en donde vivo y no hubo lluvias en la madrugada, no hubo nada, lo que había era una especia de nubes difuminadas muy rararas y muchas marcas de avión...cuando la tierra está tan seca no absorve bien el agua, fijo que va a haber inundaciones de lo lindo, y será por el cambio climatico, obvio.


----------



## tovarovsky (31 Ago 2022)

Marditos Goyinazos!! vamos a encadenaros Filomenas a cascoporro!! No escapareis de nuestros planes de exterminio masivo!! Todo es por vuestra culpa jodidos destructores de armósferas!


----------



## pandillero (31 Ago 2022)

poppom dijo:


> *ecologretos *


----------



## tovarovsky (31 Ago 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> Yo sospecho que este invierno será frio, pero sobre todo lluvioso + inundaciones, me parece que han manipulado el clima como nunca, hoy mismo daban lluvias en donde vivo y no hubo lluvias en la madrugada, no hubo nada, lo que había era una especia de nubes difuminadas muy rararas y muchas marcas de avión...cuando la tierra está tan seca no absorve bien el agua, fijo que va a haber inundaciones de lo lindo, y será por el cambio climatico, obvio.



Estan tirando polvos desecantes en algunas formaciones tormentosas concretas sacándose la polla y demostrando ante todos quien es el que controla la lluvia y que precio hay que pagar por tenerla.


----------



## midelburgo (31 Ago 2022)

Si es que quitáis las ganas de vivih!!!


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Estan tirando polvos desecantes en algunas formaciones tormentosas concretas sacándose la polla y demostrando ante todos quien es el que controla la lluvia y que precio hay que pagar por tenerla.



puede ser que sean los mismos hijosdeputa que vacian los pantanos?


----------



## pandillero (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Este Agosto ha sido ANORMALMENTE FRIO y que recuerde TODOS LOS PUTOS AÑOS EN MADRID HEMOS ALCANZADO y SUPERADO LOS 40º llegando a los 42º durante varios dias seguidos.
> 
> Este año no ha habido ningún dia en Agosto que alcanzasemos ni por asomo esa temperatura, ni siquiera los 38º.



En el norte también han bajado un pelín las temperaturas cuando lo normal es que suban, pero es que ha hecho mucho calor todo el verano, veremos como viene setiembre, yo también creo que nos van a congelar este invierno, por eso nos van a racionar el gas via subida de precios que te cagas.


----------



## tovarovsky (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> puede ser que sean los mismos hijosdeputa que vacian los pantanos?



Los evacuadores de pantanos obedecen a los guionistas de catástrofes que elaboran sus tramas en despachos Gusanos. Los evacuadores son una subcontrata de la secta del cambio climático con delegación en Hispania.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

El principal de este hilo me fue revelado por un Demonio hace unas noches.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Ago 2022)

Al fin el paraíso


----------



## Castellano (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> puede ser que sean los mismos hijosdeputa que vacian los pantanos?



Del año pasado.
Luego que sí hay sequía.

Son unos hdlgp









El embalse de Ricobayo, 'vaciado' por Iberdrola en plena ola de calor: "Es la ruina de los pueblos"


En plena ola de calor con el precio de la luz llegando a máximos, la compañía ha bajado el nivel de la presa de Ricobayo (Zamora), con consecuencias para vecinos y medio ambiente




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Del año pasado.
> Luego que sí hay sequía.
> 
> Son unos hdlgp
> ...



esta claro que quieren hacer del agua a medio-largo plazo un NEGOCIAZO como el petroleo.


----------



## loveisintheair (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante finales este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



Yo también lo creo, pero por otras razones: normalmente, a un verano muy caluroso, le sigue un invierno muy frío.
Hacía muchos años que no pasaba tanto calor -a lo mejor 10.000 y no me acuerdo-; así que imagino que este invierno pasaré frío como no recuerdo.


----------



## corolaria (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Este Agosto ha sido ANORMALMENTE FRIO y que recuerde TODOS LOS PUTOS AÑOS EN MADRID HEMOS ALCANZADO y SUPERADO LOS 40º llegando a los 42º durante varios dias seguidos.
> 
> *Este año no ha habido ningún dia en Agosto que alcanzasemos ni por asomo esa temperatura, ni siquiera los 38º.*



Debe ser el mono que estás pasando lo que te hace sentir escalofríos.
Cambia de camello, tío, porque con la mierda que te metes cada día estás peor de lo tuyo.

En mitad de la meseta, éste ha sido el peor verano de mi puta vida, sólo comparable al primer verano que pasé en Barcelona hace años, con esa puta humedad que aumenta la sensación térmica cinco grados más y de la que no te libras en todo el día.
Pues aquí lo mismo, pero sin ella.


----------



## -carrancas (31 Ago 2022)

pues yo es el agosto mas caluroso que recuerdo 

no es broma.


----------



## Karlb (31 Ago 2022)

Pero va a llover o no.


----------



## Pura Sangre (31 Ago 2022)

Claro que habrá frío, pero no por lo que dice el OP sino porque usarán HAARP. Ya hicieron la prueba en Texas el año pasado mientras cortaban el gas y dejaban a la ciudadanía totalmente desamparada. 

Eso solo fue un ensayo. Ahora toca lo gordo de verdad, tienen la excusa de la guerra para cortar el gas a Europa y meterle caña al HAARP durante semanas.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Ago 2022)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Encima de médico eres tonto. Suerte a tus pacientes.



Solo es un porrero apunto de cajcarla


----------



## BlackFriar (31 Ago 2022)

El problema no esta en las máximas diurnas... sino en las mínimas nocturnas.
Tengo buena memoria y no recuerdo un verano en toda mi vida en que las minimas en Castilla no bajasen de 28 grados...

Y ese es el problema. Estamos acostumbrados a aguantar el calor por el dia, pero al menos poder dormir un poquito fresquitos por la noche... este año no ha sido asi.


----------



## Sir Connor (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (31 Ago 2022)

Donde yo vivo, en la isla de la Palma, he pasado el Agosto menos caliente desde que tengo memoria. Rara vez hemos superado los 26 grados y, en general, cielos nublados y hasta algo de llovizna, lo que es absolutamente inusitado.


----------



## amigos895 (31 Ago 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Ojalá una glaciación y que os den por culo a todos los espalda mojada amantes del calor, oliendo a mierda y envueltos en moscas. A veranear a Guinea Ecuatorial hygos de bvtaaaaa!


----------



## Ederall (31 Ago 2022)

Cuándo nieve en Málaga me lo creeré.

Por ahora solo leo miedo 4.0

Covid, guerra, viruela del mono, glaciación


----------



## mirym94 (31 Ago 2022)

Que miedo me da el bobierno


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (31 Ago 2022)

Desde hace unos años siempre dicen que la temporada de huracanes va a ser muy numerosa y fuerte, luego resulta que no hay ninguno, como este año que han dicho lo mismo y de momento nada de nada. Recuerdo que en 2015 hubo en Junio una tormenta fortísima que provocó daños e inundaciones y muchos problemas pero no víctimas. Al día siguiente se preparaba una igual. Cuál es mi sorpresa cuando oigo un motor a reacción y unos petardazos desde el interior de la tormenta. Poco después la tormenta se disolvió. Creo que están utilizando geoingenieria climática desde hace bastante años a nivel local y general y que va a más. Después está la otra ingeniería, la social, para crear miedo y opinión en la gente, con o sin fundamento.


----------



## mberon (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante finales este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



Puede ser que haga mucho frío, pero sí que ha habido muchos días que ha habido más de 40ºC, tronco, menudo calor este puto verano, a ver si se acaba cuanto antes.


----------



## Sinjar (31 Ago 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> pues yo es el agosto mas caluroso que recuerdo
> 
> no es broma.



Mira las temperaturas de los días de agosto de este año y compáralo con años anteriores.

Tanta vacuna, os hace sudar de más, os han vuelto menopaúsicos.


----------



## peterr (31 Ago 2022)

No hay calentamiento hueval, pero no me jodas que no ha hecho calor en Madrid, no nos tomes el pelo.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (31 Ago 2022)

Aquí en el hemisferio sur noto que cada invierno es, año a año, más frío que el anterior. Y estamos a poco más de mil kilómetros de distancia de la línea del ecuador, donde se supone que la temperatura es cálida todo el año.
Se viene glaciación, Doc.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (31 Ago 2022)

Billy ... Vente pa' Siberia.
Disfrutarás de sol y mugeras espectaculares.
Ellas te darán todo el calor que necesites.


----------



## El sepulturero2 (31 Ago 2022)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Que no aciertas ni una paquete, no aciertas ni con los temas médicos (NI UNO) te vas a meter en cambios climáticos. PAQUETE.



Es que no es médico solo va disfrazado.


----------



## tothewebs (31 Ago 2022)

Y yo que pensaba que este año si era el bueno en el que se derretirían los polos y subiría el nivel del mar hasta tapar la estatua de la libertad...

una lastima, igual el año que viene es el bueno


----------



## Jonny Favourite (31 Ago 2022)

¡Qué guay! Igual retornan los mamuts y los rinocerontes lanudos.

Voy buscando una rebequita ya si eso


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante finales este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



dirán que es por el cambio climático " el efecto invernadero "









El calentamiento global puede provocar olas de frío


En las últimas décadas, la temperatura media del planeta ha aumentado debido al efecto invernadero que algunos gases como el dióxido de carbono o el metano generan en




www.lavanguardia.com












Si el mundo se está calentando, ¿por qué hace tanto frío en invierno? (Published 2019)


A medida que el cambio climático eleva las temperaturas de nuestro planeta, los inviernos han sufrido el calentamiento con más rapidez que los veranos e incluso si en donde vives un día hace más frío de lo habitual, el mundo en general ya es más caluroso que el promedio histórico.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Ago 2022)

Para todos los retrasados mentales que llaman retrasado al op por decir que no se han sobrepasado los 40 grados:


----------



## Common_Deletion (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante finales este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



Jajajaja, va a ser que no, pero ojalá tengas razón!!


----------



## spica22 (31 Ago 2022)

Hay una película de esto el día después de mañana, vuelve a ser inhabitable el norte y el sur del mundo. Eso haría q todo se centrará de nuevo en el Mediterráneo.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Ago 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> Hay una película de esto el día después de mañana, vuelve a ser inhabitable el norte y el sur del mundo. Eso haría q todo se centrará de nuevo en el Mediterráneo.



De hecho ha sucedido varias veces en tiempos recientes (en los últimos miles de años), que los bárbaros han salido pitando hacia el sur. A mí me parece que ese interés en destruir España y en dejarla vacía es para poder ocuparla. En este mismo foro por 2010 aprox trajimos unos análisis de unos astrónomos del von Humboldt (imposibles de encontrar en la red actualmente) donde predecían justamente lo que dice el op.

Ahora bien, dado el fenómeno del volcán (el Tonga), y la escala de tiempos astronómicas, la cosa puede empezar en 2030 (qué casualidad que coincida con el “no tendrás nada y serás feliz”) o retrasarse 70 años tranquilamente.


----------



## Socom (31 Ago 2022)

BlackFriar dijo:


> Dices que eres medico... pues tu a la medicina.
> Deja el tiempo a los meteorologos.
> 
> Mi calendario Zaragozano no dice lo mismo que tu...
> ...



Las cabañuelas, los meteorólogos usan las cabañuelas, luego están los climatólogos, estos ya dan más miedo, sobretodo cuando no curran para el sistema y pueden decir las verdades del barquero.
Enfriamiento is coming...


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (31 Ago 2022)

Veranos calurosos, inviernos fríos, lluvias húmedas... ¿Qué será lo siguiente? Incendios secos? Tornados ventosos? Es que el Cambio climático no es bastante evidente ya? Comed bichos! Los pedos de las vacas van a sacar al planeta de su órbita!!!!


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Papo de luz (31 Ago 2022)

melasu


----------



## Kabraloka (31 Ago 2022)

ojalá
a ver si se congelan los huevos de algunos


----------



## Goyim desobediente (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante finales este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga. Estoy de la calufa hasta la punta la polla


----------



## spica22 (31 Ago 2022)

Las deudas de los países servirán como excusa para que toleren las migraciones o para sacarles recursos energéticos. Nos pagas con gas, electricudad, etc o invasion.


----------



## Charidemo (31 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> En 1714 se inventó el termometro.
> 
> Las temperaturas de hace 1.000 años se desconocen.



Un termómetro es un indicador indirecto de la temperatura. Se basa en la dilatación del mercurio o alcohol por la temperatura. En los eléctricos por la variación de la resistencia según temperatura. Cierto es que hace 1000 años no existían y que son bastante precisos pero hay otras maneras de conocer la temperatura por métodos indirectos y estos han quedado "grabados" en los anillos de los árboles, huellas de riadas, depósitos de mineral. No estamos ciegos respecto a conocer la temperatura en esos entonces.


----------



## lucky starr (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante finales este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



Gran temporada de esqui entonces!!!


----------



## vic252525 (31 Ago 2022)

ya ya ayer 30 grados en levante con aire acondicionado para dormir,


----------



## piensaflexible (31 Ago 2022)

Ya cansan, veinticuatro siete con el rollo el verano más caluroso del mundo..el invierno más frío jamás visto .iros a la mierda, que lavado de cerebro, ni las sectas.


----------



## claudiofp (31 Ago 2022)

Y que conste que Filomena fue un ensayo


----------



## Educo Gratis (31 Ago 2022)

Un momento... pero, ¿No estábamos en el verano más caluroso de los últimos 100 años? Incluso recuerdo que desmentían por la caja tonta que en los años 50 hiciera tanta calor. ¿Ahora el problema es que ha hecho un agosto de frío? Me estais liando cabrones, y cuando le venda la película del cambio climático al próximo tonto, no se lo va a creer, no sabré que decirle si mucho calor o mucho frío. Aclaraos de una vez.


----------



## BenjaminC (31 Ago 2022)

El clima se había "adaptado" a nuestra presencia. La parada fue muy brusca.
El clima está readaptándose a la situación inicial.
Las estaciones se van "moviendo".
El invierno será frío.


----------



## DonCrisis (31 Ago 2022)

Yo no veo que agosto haya sido "anormalmente" frío. Ha sido caluroso como todos los agostos de toda mi vida.


----------



## remerus (31 Ago 2022)

Vivo en asturias y llevo todo el puto verano incluyendo agosto durmiendo encima de las sabanas porque no hay quien cojones duerma con este calor, ¿quien es el subnormal que dice que tenemos un agosto anormalmente frio?.


----------



## Tagghino (31 Ago 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Preparando un discurso para seguir con la mentira del calentamiento global



Ahora le llaman "Cambio climático" y les vale de comodín para frío o calor, esta gente se las sabe todas


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Vivo en asturias y llevo todo el puto verano incluyendo agosto durmiendo encima de las sabanas porque no hay quien cojones duerma con este calor, ¿quien es el subnormal que dice que tenemos un agosto anormalmente frio?.



Asturiano = gordaco maricon bebedor de sidra y comedor de san jacobos que no aguanta ni 40º a pelo. 

En Madric ya estamos acostumbrados a eso desde hace DECADAS.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ago 2022)

Pues entonces en Rusia las van a pasar muy putas


----------



## A.Daimiel (31 Ago 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Vivo en asturias y llevo todo el puto verano incluyendo agosto durmiendo encima de las sabanas porque no hay quien cojones duerma con este calor, ¿quien es el subnormal que dice que tenemos un agosto anormalmente frio?.



pues no se donde vives pero yo cerca de Gijón y duermo como en los últimos años. Dentro de la cama y con sabana y edredón veraniego.


----------



## A.Daimiel (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Asturiano = gordaco maricon bebedor de sidra y comedor de san jacobos que no aguanta ni 40º a pelo.
> 
> En Madric ya estamos acostumbrados a eso desde hace DECADAS.



en el norte, hizo calor, mucho, la primera quincena de julio. Después lo normal. Con bastante lluvia y días nublados. De eso no hablan los medios de manipulación masiva


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Yo no veo que agosto haya sido "anormalmente" frío. Ha sido caluroso como todos los agostos de toda mi vida.



Se agradece que en Madrid no se hayan superado los 40º grados ningún día. 35º son bastante llevaderos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



@Ratona001


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Madric a 31 de Agosto de 2022 Temperatura a la 1 de la tarde = 26º y *ESTA SOLEADO*

Recuerdo perfectamente cuando volvía de la playa después de 3 meses de vacaciones a Madric por estas fechas, y asi durante unos 20 años seguidos, y una temperatura de no menos de 35º en estas fechas y a estas horas.

Todo me lleva a pensar a una disminución en la potencia luminico de W/m2 y un MINIMO en la actividad solar, con una probable miniglaciación inminente.

He tenido que quitar el aire acondicionado porque tenía hasta frio. Algo terrible está sucediendo con el Sol.


----------



## caraculo (31 Ago 2022)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> pues no se donde vives pero yo cerca de Gijón y duermo como en los últimos años. Dentro de la cama y con sabana y edredón veraniego.



Primer día de agosto, primer día de invierno.


----------



## Adelaido (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Madric a 31 de Agosto de 2022 Temperatura a la 1 de la tarde = 26º y *ESTA SOLEADO*
> 
> Recuerdo perfectamente cuando volvía de la playa después de 3 meses de vacaciones a Madric por estas fechas, y asi durante unos 20 años seguidos, y una temperatura de no menos de 35º.
> 
> Todo me lleva a pensar a una disminución en la potencia luminico de W/m2 y un MINIMO en la actividad solar, con una probable miniglaciación inminente.



Ayer por la noche Valencia parecía Hamburgo... Todo lleno de relámpagos QUE NO PARABAN JODER, y unos granizos en Cataluña que parecían himars


----------



## R. P. Feynman (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Que no hayamos superado ni un puto dia los 40 grados en pleno Agosto en Madrid, la formación de hielo record de Groenlandia y la variación de la resonancia de Schumann hace que salten todas las alarmas si consideramos este artículo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final, el ciclo 25 (que ya ha empezado) está siendo más fuerte de lo que se preveía.
De momento, va mucho más fuerte que el 24.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

R. P. Feynman dijo:


> Al final, el ciclo 25 (que ya ha empezado) está siendo más fuerte de lo que se preveía.
> De momento, va mucho más fuerte que el 24.



Excelente aportación.

Podría ser más didáctico para los que somos profanos en la materia?


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2022)

Ni se calienta ni se enfría subnormales, a ver cuándo os enteráis que los.cambios en la tierra son de miles y millones de años, una vida humana media no vale ni para tomar por culo, mongoles coño, que sois escoria insignificante y no os enterais @Billy Fockabocas


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Ni se calienta ni se enfría subnormales, a ver cuándo os enteráis que los.cambios en la tierra son de miles y millones de años, una vida humana media no vale ni para tomar por culo, mongoles coño, que sois escoria insignificante y no os enterais @Billy Fockabocas



AVRE Y TRAGA








El Mínimo de Maunder y la Pequeña Edad de Hielo — Astrobitácora


¿Alguna vez has oído hablar de la Pequeña Edad de Hielo? Curiosamente, parte de ese período coincide con el Mínimo de Maunder. En él, el Sol tuvo un nivel de actividad inusualmente bajo. Pero... ¿en qué consistió y qué consecuencias tuvo para la Tierra? ¿por qué se produjo?




www.astrobitacora.com










_Una feria sobre el Támesis congelado, en 1683-1684._


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> AVRE Y TRAGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mínimo de tus muertos, en 20 años o menos estás criando malvas pringao, no vas a ver un cambio en la puta tierra, eres más insignificante que una hormiga para mí.


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2022)

Puto SUBNORMAL

De hecho, el invierno más frío registrado en Inglaterra tuvo lugar entre 1683 y 1684, en pleno Mínimo de Maunder. Solo 2 años después (aún en el mínimo) se registró el quinto invierno más cálido del que se tiene constancia en 350 años de registro de temperaturas en Inglaterra.

Traga hijo de puta de tu puta fuente de mierda abre hijo de puta abr3eeeeeee


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El mínimo de tus muertos, en 20 años o menos estás criando malvas pringao, no vas a ver un cambio en la puta tierra, eres más insignificante que una hormiga para mí.



al ignore que vas basura


----------



## R. P. Feynman (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Excelente aportación.
> 
> Podría ser más didáctico para los que somos profanos en la materia?



No soy experto en física solar, ni mucho menos, pero el índice de manchas "número de Wolf" se mide/estima con relativa precisión y continuidad desde la época de Galileo. 
Está relacionado con la emisión total del sol (a mayor índice, mayor emisión y más energía W/m^2 llega a la tierra).
En algunos momentos de la historia se han relacionado mínimos de manchas con grandes hambrunas y frío extremo (EG: mínimo de Maunder) . Pero no está claro si esa relación es directamente causal, multifactorial o sólo correlación temporal.

En los últimos ciclos solares 23 y 24, se observaba un claro descenso del índice solar y algunos esperábamos un ciclo 25 prácticamente a 0, lo que podría dar nuevos datos sobre si realmente hay una gran influencia en la temperatura o no.

Un asunto clave y mucho más difícil de modelar que la energía que llega del sol en W/m^2 son los rayos cósmicos, que en principio facilitan la condensación de las nubes, alterando el albedo del planeta y las precipitaciones.
A mayor índice solar, menos rayos cósmicos (porque el campo magnético solar los desvía y aleja) y menos nubes en la Tierra.


----------



## R. P. Feynman (31 Ago 2022)

Veo que escribo muy lento para el ritmo que llevan ustedes.
Cosas de canarios, supongo


----------



## Arturo Pérez-Reverte (31 Ago 2022)

Unos malditos troncos y a hacer una hoguera joder, que no sabéis vivir sin cachibaches hostias. Al campo y a calentarse con lumbre ya.


----------



## R. P. Feynman (31 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Puto SUBNORMAL
> 
> De hecho, el invierno más frío registrado en Inglaterra tuvo lugar entre 1683 y 1684, en pleno Mínimo de Maunder. Solo 2 años después (aún en el mínimo) se registró el quinto invierno más cálido del que se tiene constancia en 350 años de registro de temperaturas en Inglaterra.
> 
> Traga hijo de puta de tu puta fuente de mierda abre hijo de puta abr3eeeeeee



Las medidas en termómetros individuales (o en zonas geográficas concretas) se ven afectadas por muchos factores. Especialmente los observatorios antiguos que están dentro de ciudades. 

Creo que lo más sensato es asumir que los datos de esa época (y yo lo ampliaría hasta los datos por satélite) hay que cogerlos con pinzas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

R. P. Feynman dijo:


> No soy experto en física solar, ni mucho menos, pero el índice de manchas "número de Wolf" se mide/estima con relativa precisión y continuidad desde la época de Galileo.
> Está relacionado con la emisión total del sol (a mayor índice, mayor emisión y más energía W/m^2 llega a la tierra).
> En algunos momentos de la historia se han relacionado mínimos de manchas con grandes hambrunas y frío extremo (EG: mínimo de Maunder) . Pero no está claro si esa relación es directamente causal, multifactorial o sólo correlación temporal.
> 
> ...



para no ser un experto no vea como controla


----------



## Sietebailes (31 Ago 2022)

Clarete y speed,mañana, tarde y noche.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante finales este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



Los médicos sois basura, tú eres un buén ejémplo. Los pocos que ha habido reconocidos en este foro, estaís cortardos todos por el mismo patrón, soís todos una mierda como el sombrero de un picaor humanamente hablando. Si pudiera me ponía en manos de un brujo de una tribu de yanomamis, antes que en vuestras garras...escoria.

Off-topic y tal...


----------



## Peineto (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> AVRE Y TRAGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...









* El Siglo Maldito - Parker Geoffrey *
Revoluciones, sequías, hambrunas, invasiones, guerras, regicidios... Los desastres que se sucedieron en la segunda mitad del siglo xvii no sólo no tenían precedentes, sino que se propagaron por el globo de una forma atroz. La crisis mundial se extendió desde Inglaterra hasta Japón, desde el Imperio ruso hasta el África subsahariana. El continente americano tampoco escapó a las turbulencias. El prestigioso historiador Geoffrey Parker ha investigado en archivos del mundo entero (cita alrededor de 2.500 fuentes) y nos muestra aquí unos 700 testimonios de hombres y mujeres que contaron en primera... Ver detalles... 

Si en lugar de insultar y rebuznar os diese por leer, a lo mojó hasta aprendíais alguna cosa. En este libro su autor narra a la perfección justo el periodo de la mini glaciación acaecida en pleno siglo de oro espeñol cuando los tercios en Flandes rfepartían el vino a la tropa a hachazos,

Descargar


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> * El Siglo Maldito - Parker Geoffrey *
> Revoluciones, sequías, hambrunas, invasiones, guerras, regicidios... Los desastres que se sucedieron en la segunda mitad del siglo xvii no sólo no tenían precedentes, sino que se propagaron por el globo de una forma atroz. La crisis mundial se extendió desde Inglaterra hasta Japón, desde el Imperio ruso hasta el África subsahariana. El continente americano tampoco escapó a las turbulencias. El prestigioso historiador Geoffrey Parker ha investigado en archivos del mundo entero (cita alrededor de 2.500 fuentes) y nos muestra aquí unos 700 testimonios de hombres y mujeres que contaron en primera... Ver detalles...
> 
> Si en lugar de insultar y rebuznar os diese por leer, a lo mojó hasta aprendíais alguna cosa. En este libro su autor narra a la perfección justo el periodo de la mini glaciación acaecida en pleno siglo de oro espeñol cuando los tercios en Flandes rfepartían el vino a la tropa a hachazos,
> ...



*"Estimaciones de la época aseguran que murió un tercio de la población global."*


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (31 Ago 2022)

R. P. Feynman dijo:


> No soy experto en física solar, ni mucho menos, pero el índice de manchas "número de Wolf" se mide/estima con relativa precisión y continuidad desde la época de Galileo.
> Está relacionado con la emisión total del sol (a mayor índice, mayor emisión y más energía W/m^2 llega a la tierra).
> En algunos momentos de la historia se han relacionado mínimos de manchas con grandes hambrunas y frío extremo (EG: mínimo de Maunder) . Pero no está claro si esa relación es directamente causal, multifactorial o sólo correlación temporal.
> 
> ...



Cuando termine el ciclo veremos, y si el hecho de que ahora, que estamos en los inicios del ciclo, el sol este mucho mas activo solo quiere decir que bajara mas pronto su actividad?


----------



## Tails (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante finales este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...




Cosas del calentamiento global


----------



## Karlb (31 Ago 2022)

Hacia mucho tiempo que no hacia este calor por la noche. Las tres primeras semanas de agosto han sido así, 27 grados a las tantas de la madrugada más de un día.


----------



## R. P. Feynman (31 Ago 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Cuando termine el ciclo veremos, y si el hecho de que ahora, que estamos en los inicios del ciclo, el sol este mucho mas activo solo quiere decir que bajara mas pronto su actividad?



Hasta ahora, los cambios importantes siempre han sido en la amplitud. El periodo de 11 años ha aguantado siempre muy constante.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (31 Ago 2022)

R. P. Feynman dijo:


> Hasta ahora, los cambios importantes siempre han sido en la amplitud. El periodo de 11 años ha aguantado siempre muy constante.



Lo que queria decir, que no se si es posible, que el ciclo solar se inicie mas fuerte de lo predicho pero a su vez termine mas suave. 
espero que sea como siempre y el sol siga activo, que sumar ciclo bajo mas lo que emitio el tonga... no quiero comer estalactitas


----------



## myles (31 Ago 2022)

Pues en zgz mes y medio seguido 40/43º


----------



## R. P. Feynman (31 Ago 2022)

KlatuBaradaNikto dijo:


> Lo que queria decir, que no se si es posible, que el ciclo solar se inicie mas fuerte de lo predicho pero a su vez termine mas suave.
> espero que sea como siempre y el sol siga activo, que sumar ciclo bajo mas lo que emitio el tonga... no quiero comer estalactitas



Pues para eso no tengo respuesta. A ver si alguien con más idea puede responder


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> * El Siglo Maldito - Parker Geoffrey *
> Revoluciones, sequías, hambrunas, invasiones, guerras, regicidios... Los desastres que se sucedieron en la segunda mitad del siglo xvii no sólo no tenían precedentes, sino que se propagaron por el globo de una forma atroz. La crisis mundial se extendió desde Inglaterra hasta Japón, desde el Imperio ruso hasta el África subsahariana. El continente americano tampoco escapó a las turbulencias. El prestigioso historiador Geoffrey Parker ha investigado en archivos del mundo entero (cita alrededor de 2.500 fuentes) y nos muestra aquí unos 700 testimonios de hombres y mujeres que contaron en primera... Ver detalles...
> 
> Si en lugar de insultar y rebuznar os diese por leer, a lo mojó hasta aprendíais alguna cosa. En este libro su autor narra a la perfección justo el periodo de la mini glaciación acaecida en pleno siglo de oro espeñol cuando los tercios en Flandes rfepartían el vino a la tropa a hachazos,
> ...




Gran libro, tochote y laaargo pero muy recomendable.

Parker patina en alguna de sus obras. Como nuen british, El de la Armada Invencible esta lleno de, ejem, "trolas" o "info sesgada", a ver si la nueva edicion que va a llegar arregla algo. Pero este mola


----------



## Socom (31 Ago 2022)

R. P. Feynman dijo:


> Las medidas en termómetros individuales (o en zonas geográficas concretas) se ven afectadas por muchos factores. Especialmente los observatorios antiguos que están dentro de ciudades.
> 
> Creo que lo más sensato es asumir que los datos de esa época (y yo lo ampliaría hasta los datos por satélite) hay que cogerlos con pinzas.



Falseados al alza para apoyar el discurso y todo para que la temperatura suba uno o dos grados roñosos de media desde la industrialización.
En el Cálido Romano estaban esos dos e incluso tres grados por encima cultivando vino en el norte de Francia y Alemania.




__





El Período Cálido Romano Fue 2°C Más Cálido Que Hoy, Un Nuevo Estudio Muestra: El Foro de Políticas de Calentamiento Global (GWPF) | Snacks Blog







snacksdeestilo.com


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Ago 2022)

_Random_ dijo:


> Ahora ponlo del Verano en sí del que se está hablando sin limitar fechas y con fuentes serias. A subnormales panchitos como tú lo mismo puede colar, pero todo el que vive en España ha visto, sentido y sabido de sobra que se han superado los 40 grados y no precisamente un sólo día. Eres un hijo de puta igual que el OP, que no es doctor ni es nada, vivís aquí enganchados pendientes de vender apocalipsis intentando autoconvenceros de que sois cuatro gatos más inteligentes y que el caos os empoderaría de alguna forma, quitándoos vuestra mierda de vida y poder vengaros a gusto desde algún poder. Sois los mismos que estáis deseando que muera gente a millones por el pinchazo de la plandemia por pura misantropía de resentidos sociales. Vete a tomar por el culo, desgraciado.



Panchito y gilipollas tu Puta madre, cretino. Anda a tomar por el culo, gilipollas. Cabrón, me cagó en tu padre, en tu madre y los mierdas de tus hijos. Hijo de puta. Retrasado mental, si te has inoculado esas mierdas, te morirás por lo que te has metido, no por lo que desee nadie.

Es que siempre es lo mismo. El pack completo de retrasado que se traga el cambio climático más las ponzoñas. Borregos, mansos y CorNudos. Todo en una pieza. Y encima el mierda me insulta y me ignora. Y todo por poner datos oficiales.


----------



## Rextor88 (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con unas temperaturas en Agosto que en ningún momento han superado los 40º y con una formación de hielo RECORD en Groenlandia durante finales este mes, auguro que este *INVIERNO SERA UNO DE LOS MAS FRIOS CONOCIDOS POR EL HOMBRE MODERNO, CON GRANDES NEVADAS Y TEMPERATURAS BAJO CERO.
> 
> PROBABLEMENTE MARQUE EL INICIO DE UN NUEVO PERIODO GLACIAL.*
> 
> ...



Proyecto HAARP a tope, vacuñados con el sistema inmunológico sidoso cayendo como moscas sin calefacción...


----------



## Adelaido (16 Sep 2022)

@Billy Fockabocas, esta noche he soñado que estaba por aquí en Valencia y estaba todo nevado y a -11 grados (era ya de noche). Será revelación de Dios?
Creo q el día era 27 de diciembre de 2022.


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (16 Sep 2022)

Y aquí un nuevo hilo del bueno de Don @Billy Fockabocas con dos cojonazos. Todo el mundo dice que vamos al calentamiento: pues no, dice el referente moral y ético de este floro (yo solo soy el referente político) que va a hacer más frío. 

Pues es verdad, en los próximos años vamos a más frío, ya para el 2030-35 no se podrá esconder que las temperaturas bajan sin remedio en una reedición de la pequeña edad de hielo europea que ya no tendrá final porque por ciclo de oblicuidad planetaria después se acaba el interglacial y -poco a poco- iremos a la glaciación completa y los casquetes polares hasta Gran Bretaña. Pero no se asusten que para eso quedan por lo menos 1500 años. 

¿Y que les diremos en unos 10, 15 años cuando vean Vds. que lo que hace aquí es un biruji de la hostia y encima se ha acabado el gas y el petróleo?

Pues muy fácil: les diremos que nuestros planes han funcionado y que hemos revertido el cambio climático, por lo cual ya no tienen que preocuparse por morir de calor porque morirán de frío. Y, en resumen, que una vez más les hemos salvado a Vds. y que nos lo deben todo, sobre todo en metálico.


----------



## Ordel (16 Sep 2022)

Es en octubre


----------



## Adelaido (16 Sep 2022)

A finales de septiembre y ya con temperaturas de 21 16 en VALENCIA. NI EN LA PVTA MOSCOVIA.

A mi ya me lo ha revelado el Señor, para este hinvierno las élites ya han hecho el conjuro, todo está decidido en la logia. Putin nos invadirá con el invierno ruso.

 
(ver desde minuto 7:55)


----------



## uberales (16 Sep 2022)

M. H. Carles Puigdemont. dijo:


> Y aquí un nuevo hilo del bueno de Don @Billy Fockabocas con dos cojonazos. Todo el mundo dice que vamos al calentamiento: pues no, dice el referente moral y ético de este floro (yo solo soy el referente político) que va a hacer más frío.
> 
> Pues es verdad, en los próximos años vamos a más frío, ya para el 2030-35 no se podrá esconder que las temperaturas bajan sin remedio en una reedición de la pequeña edad de hielo europea que ya no tendrá final porque por ciclo de oblicuidad planetaria después se acaba el interglacial y -poco a poco- iremos a la glaciación completa y los casquetes polares hasta Gran Bretaña. Pero no se asusten que para eso quedan por lo menos 1500 años.
> 
> ...



Fijate ese último párrafo lo llevo pensando un tiempo.


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (16 Sep 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Fijate ese último párrafo lo llevo pensando un tiempo.



Ya se lo digo yo que nunca miento (en el floro). Total, la mayoría ni se cree que yo sea el auténtico Carlitus Puigdemont.


----------

